# Why meditation should be taught in school



## ThoughtOnFire

"Why meditation should be taught in schools"

https://theconversation.com/why-meditation-should-be-taught-in-schools-42755


----------



## TDX

Unfortunately meditation can trigger temporary depersonalization in some people and also depersonalization disorder. This has often been tied to transcendental meditation, but "mindfulness of the breath" can also do it. In a research paper they mention various other side-effects:

http://web-prod.spu.edu/depts/spfc/happenings/documents/13_2009_Lustyketal_MM_safety_AMBM.pdf

The knowledge about side-effects of meditation is lacking, but it's clear they exist and they can be severe and lasting. Because of this I'm not sure if it is a good idea to teach it at schools.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire

TDX said:


> Unfortunately meditation can trigger temporary depersonalization in some people and also depersonalization disorder.


Life


----------



## 99880

Bad idea

here are just two adverse effects of mindfulness practice - depersonalization and suicidal ideation. Do we really want a blanket introduction of this practice in schools, when meditators seem unwilling to discuss these issues?


----------



## ThoughtOnFire

I still stand by this. Just as I support the legalization of Marijuana. Especially when used medicinally.


----------



## seven

How can you support legalization of marijuana? You want more people end up on this forum or something?


----------



## ThoughtOnFire

I believe the overall positive impact of marijuana, especially medicinal, far outweighs the negative outcomes.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire

"Nearly 1.25 million people die in road crashes each year, on average 3,287 deaths a day. An additional 20-50 million are injured or disabled. More than half of all road traffic deaths occur among young adults ages 15-44."

Should we ban driving cars? Make it illegal? I don't know the statistics but I'm confident in my belief that medicinal marijauna does a LOT more good for people than it does bad by causing dissociation.


----------



## 99880

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I still stand by this. Just as I support the legalization of Marijuana. Especially when used medicinally.


Fortunately, where marijuana has been legalized, legislation has been put into place to protect minors.


----------



## 99880

TDX said:


> Unfortunately meditation can trigger temporary depersonalization in some people and also depersonalization disorder. This has often been tied to transcendental meditation, but "mindfulness of the breath" can also do it. In a research paper they mention various other side-effects:
> http://web-prod.spu.edu/depts/spfc/happenings/documents/13_2009_Lustyketal_MM_safety_AMBM.pdf
> 
> The knowledge about side-effects of meditation is lacking, but it's clear they exist and they can be severe and lasting. Because of this I'm not sure if it is a good idea to teach it at schools.


Don't think that the link provided is useful now, so adding these two links. They are fairly up to date and bring up some serious issues that really can't be dismissed by anyone with just a curt, one word reply.

https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0176239

https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/1745691617709589


----------



## ThoughtOnFire

The adverse effects of Western Meditation could stem from being introduced to it in adulthood, when the brain is either almost fully or is fully developed. And having not been introduced to Mindfulness while still growing into an adult. I feel that if one was introduced to meditation earlier on in life, the negative outcomes would be far far less pronounced.

My curt one world reply was about how *life* in general is always a risk for depersonalization/suicide. Look at this for example: https://www.griffith.edu.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0034/359872/SuicideResearchVol6.pdf#page=48

So we shouldn't let minors play video games or use the internet now?

I'm sure you'd agree that video games and internet usage can potentially induce dissociation and suicidal ideation.

You can't bubble wrap the youth. You can give them tools to handle what may come up in life though. Look, I'm not saying to teach some version of full on Buddhism in depth in schools. Simple 5 minute breathing mindfulness before class isn't going to cause the end of the world.


----------



## 99880

ThoughtOnFire said:


> The adverse effects of Western Meditation could stem from being introduced to it in adulthood, when the brain is either almost fully or is fully developed. And having not been introduced to Mindfulness while still growing into an adult. I feel that if one was introduced to meditation earlier on in life, the negative outcomes would be far far less pronounced.
> 
> My curt one world reply was about how *life* in general is always a risk for depersonalization/suicide. Look at this for example: https://www.griffith.edu.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0034/359872/SuicideResearchVol6.pdf#page=48
> 
> So we shouldn't let minors play video games or use the internet now?
> 
> I'm sure you'd agree that video games and internet usage can potentially induce dissociation and suicidal ideation.
> 
> You can't bubble wrap the youth. You can give them tools to handle what may come up in life though. Look, I'm not saying to teach some version of full on Buddhism in depth in schools. Simple 5 minute breathing mindfulness before class isn't going to cause the end of the world.


For now, I'll ignore the deflection and hyperbole, but might respond to it at a later date.

Interestingly, I was introduced to mindfulness as a child. So, based on the limited research available and my own lived experience, I believe your idea, that adverse effects would be reduced by introducing this practice at an early age, is flawed.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire

Did you get depersonalization from being introduced to mindfulness as a child?


----------



## Phantasm

Morph, that first study you posted looks like the one TDX originally posted. I remember saying to him that meditation is a broad term and that it very much depends on what you are doing, and he was like, "you're wrong," even when I used examples from the study he was using, but it was like talking to a brick wall.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire

"School Replaced Detention With Meditation And It Created Incredible Results"

https://truththeory.com/2019/04/09/school-replaced-detention-with-meditation-and-it-created-incredible-results/?fbclid=IwAR03R4QAi3T7FwORG_jtwHH4XvHEhvvdMFZDu5exMq18Y1lG2M-jTLn699E


----------



## Dancing_master

no meditation is evil and it intrudes boundaries I would be extremely angry if my child was forced to meditate. Meditation is cancer and not natural. Children are already in a state of spontaneity they dont need to add some bullshit to just fuck them up. Leave children alone, give them proper environment, nutrition, and playtime and they are gonna be more than happy. No need to force bullshit religious practice which has its basis on OCCULT KNOWLEDGE and is possibly demonically influenced.

Same with weed if I was president I would instantly ban weed and all drugs other than for medical reasons. They are satanic especially because its so fucking strong these days. Not even Rastafarians use weed anymore!


----------



## ThoughtOnFire

Thank you for your very strong opinion









Could we settle for a required nap time even in the adult workplace?


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Dancing_master said:


> Same with weed if I was president I would instantly ban weed and all drugs other than for medical reasons. They are satanic especially because its so fucking strong these days. Not even Rastafarians use weed anymore!


Couldn't agree more. All the Rastafarians are dying off due to how potent weed is now-a-days. Little do many people know that injecting even just one marigunana can be fatal. You better think twice before you tango with the devils cabbage and try the wacky tobacky.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire




----------



## Phantasm




----------



## Dancing_master

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Thank you for your very strong opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could we settle for a required nap time even in the adult workplace?


yes that is something that would be nice and non intrusive and also much needed... humans are not meant to work like robots. I am not some crazy christian I am not even christian... I just know things from my time exploring the occult...



surfingisfun001 said:


> Couldn't agree more. All the Rastafarians are dying off due to how potent weed is now-a-days. Little do many people know that injecting even just one marigunana can be fatal. You better think twice before you tango with the devils cabbage and try the wacky tobacky.


Srsly lot of rastas stopped using weed. And yes even 1 smoke of marijuana can be fatal... any drug opens you up to the spirit realm and u can get soul infections which is probably what happened to a lot of ppl here with DPDR... in an occult perspective. Maybe its all hocus pocus.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire

Wouldn't it make more sense to prepare our children for these kinds of things? I mean, you gotta have a Defense Against the Dark Arts Class at Hogwarts. Ignorance would only make us more vulnerable to these realms of reality.


----------



## Dancing_master

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense to prepare our children for these kinds of things? I mean, you gotta have a Defense Against the Dark Arts Class at Hogwarts. Ignorance would only make us more vulnerable to these realms of reality.


no cuz nobody knows about it so meditation can make u more vulnerable cause it can unknowingly open up ur natural defenses... like accidentally turning off ur firewall on a computer. Better to just not touch drugs or meditation or any of that shit and u will be fine.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire

Better to know how to use a computer.


----------



## Dancing_master

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Better to know how to use a computer.


u will not find out, go ahead and try. its like trying to hack into ur immune system... u really want to do that? or why not just let it work like it does.


----------



## Dancing_master

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Better to know how to use a computer.


this is not like learning a computer, its more like going into ur BIOS and changing shit up without even knowing what it is.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire

Dancing_master said:


> u will not find out, go ahead and try. its like trying to hack into ur immune system... u really want to do that? or why not just let it work like it does.


Yes.


----------

